# Spruce Creek Campground/Stable Jamestown, TN



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This campground is re-opening. I've never been here but it appears to be a smaller campground. If I were still trail riding, this looks like someplace I would enjoy. 

They also have a Facebook page.

https://sprucecreekcampgroundandstables.com

They border Big South Fork, so there's some great trail riding.

I just wanted to pass this along as a great trail riding possibility for those looking for new places in 2018


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Very local to me!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

sarahfromsc said:


> Very local to me!


I thought it might be!

I hope you can get over there for a day ride and give us a trip report:charge:

Or at least drive over and snoop around


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've stayed at a cabin many times in the Spruce creek sub-division, but never new there was a campground.

I'll have to check it out.

We stay at Timber Ridge fairly often.....and have a cabin booked at East Fork over Memorial day....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I've stayed at a cabin many times in the Spruce creek sub-division, but never new there was a campground.
> 
> I'll have to check it out.
> 
> We stay at Timber Ridge fairly often.....and have a cabin booked at East Fork over Memorial day....


Yay!! Another possible trip report:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

No need to snoop. I ride those trails...lololol.....when I haven’t had to deal with assorted horse injuries the past year.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

sarahfromsc said:


> No need to snoop. I ride those trails...lololol.....when I haven’t had to deal with assorted horse injuries the past year.


I "liked" your post for the riding part, not the horse injuries

Does that mean you would recommend the trails for folks looking for a new place to ride? Are there enough trails for an all day ride?

I hope your horses are doing much better by now. It seems like when the first bad thing happens, there is always a few more to come along


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Trails galore through the Big South Fork! From my barn to the Big South Fork is an hour by horse. From there...endless. Many trail heads you can even trailer to within 10 miles or less. 

There are multi use trails, horse only trails, and I believe hiker only trails. Some weekends, there are as many utility trailers with side by sides as there are horse trailers going down the road.

If any one is interested, trail maps can be found by googling The Big South Fork Recreational Area.


----------

